# Bild maßstabgerecht exakt ausschneiden



## delphinhawe (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Alle,

Frage: Kann man das Bild maßstabgerecht exakt ausschneiden,
zum Beispiel:
1 Bild hat das Maße 500 x 500 (Maßeinheit z.B. in mm) ,
davon möchte ich drei Teile ausschneiden, 
also 500 x 100, 400 x 250 und 400 x 250 ?

Also, ich möchte nicht ungefähr, 
sondern genau ausschneiden (auch nicht mit Lasso oder Auswahl).

Kann man auch ,,Geometrisch" ausschneiden?

Ich habe bisher mein Programm Paint Shop 7.0 benutzt. 
Soweit ich weiß, kann dieses Programm das Bild nur grob schneiden.

Welches Programm muss ich anwenden, damit ich maßstabgerecht in Maßeinheit ausschneiden kann?

Danke mal schon im Voraus!

Gruß
delphinhawe


----------



## oskar55 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
mit Photoshop geht das, einfach das Auswahlwerkzeug nehmen und auf "feste Größe"
z.B. 500x100 , die Einheit ist "pixel". Je nach Auflösung muß vorher die Größe auf Pixel umgerechnet werden. 
Gruß
Oskar55


----------



## janoc (4. Mai 2008)

oskar55 hat gesagt.:


> die Einheit ist "pixel"



Nicht zwangsläufig: Du kannst unter "Voreinstellungen"-"Maßeinheiten & Lineale" die gewünschte Maßeinheit einstellen (mm, cm, Punkt, Pixel, ...); bzw. wenn du bei der Auswahl Breite & Höhe eingibst, kannst du auch die gewünschte Einheit anhängen (zb "500 mm" eingeben), was dann entsprechend der eingestellten Auflösung umgerechnet wird.


----------

